

A funny and unorthodox way to encourage strong passwords - benreyes
http://www.nakedpassword.com

======
lulin
I like the idea, but it is somewhat sexist. How about something more neutral,
like a litter of kittens that gets larger as your password grows?

------
furbearntrout
Make it a game:

* 1 point for each number

* 2 point for each letter

* 3 points for each symbol

* first of each class counts for five (caps count as a separate class)

"your password score is 32 points, which places you in the top 10 percent.
User bschnier is ahead of you by 10 points."

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2262693> <\- Many comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2270294>

------
samstokes
This just links to a SugarCRM login page...?

~~~
rouli
yeah, I get that too, but here's what you are supposed to see:
<http://www.swiss-miss.com/2011/02/naked-password.html>

